# Ist Fischen in Bosnien Herzegowina angesagt und vorallem SICHER?



## j.ranz (15. April 2005)

|wavey: *Ist das Möglich?*

Wenn man bedenkt das da vor 10 Jahren noch Krieg war und die Menschen vor Ort Not und Leid ertragen mussten, ist diese Frage sehr umstritten.



Wir sind vor 3 Jahren das erste Mal zum Erkunden von neuen Fischergewässern in Europa nach Bosnien aufgebrochen, ohne zu wissen was uns erwartet!

Dort angekommen offenbarte sich uns eine Naturlandschaft die wir uns nicht erwartet hätten. Alles saftig grün und wild fließende glas klare Flüsse voller Fisch(Äschen, Bach- u. Regenbogenforellen)!



 |uhoh: Diese Bilder passten so gar nicht in unseren Köpfen, wo uns die Medien nur Zerstörung und Verwüstung eingeprägt hatten. Eins ist klar, der vergangene Krieg hat die Bevölkerung ca. 60 Jahre Wirtschaftlich zurückgeschmissen. 



Als wir uns in Bosnien etwas umgesehen hatten, trafen wir unseren Guide der uns eine Woche an die Top-Fischerstellen bringen sollte. Er verständigte sich mit uns in einem perfekten deutsch! Wir waren etwas skeptisch obwohl die Natur und die Flüsse nur das Beste versprachen.



Nebenbei erwähnt: meistens bewegt man sich auf Schotterstrassen!



Resultat::m 

Wir befischten 5 glas klare Flüsse mit durchschlagenden Erfolg!

1. Fluss Una: Natur super, Wasser super, Fischbestand befriedigend

2. Fluss Unac:Natur super, Wasser super, Fischbestand gewaltig!

3. Fluss Klokot:Natur super, Wasser super, Fischbestand super!

4. Fluss Sanica: Natur super, Wasser super, Fischbestand gut

5. Fluss Sana: Natur super, Wasser super, Fischbestand befriedigend



In Zahlen: 

Regenbogenforellen: ab 30 Stk. nicht mehr weiter gezählt, davon ca. 20 Stück über 60cm!!



Bachforellen: 38 Stk. davon 16 Fische über 45cm!



Äschen: 17 Stk. davon 7 Äschen über 40cm



Diese Zahlen wurden von zwei Testfliegenfischern erreicht!



Unterkunft und Essen:|supergri 

Der absolute Widerspruch!

Eine traumhafte Villa mit allen Komfort war unsere Herberge!

Das Essen einfach super!

Das Guideing erstklassig!

Die Fischerei ein Hit!



Wir Danken allen die diese Reise ermöglichten und werden jedes Jahr wiederkommen!



Näheres sowie Fotos und Videos unter edit by Rotauge



Schaut mal rein und sagt uns Eure Meinung über diverse Angebote und der Gestaltung der Homepage! Gute Ideen werden belohnt!


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Ist Fischen in Bosnien Herzegowina angesagt und vorallem SICHER?*

Ja Bosnien,ein Wunderschönes LandDu hast es perfekt beschrieben.


----------

